# 2015 Oregon Knife Collector's Show



## Noodle Soup (Nov 9, 2014)

The club newsletter states the theme of the 2015 show will be Japanese swords and kitchen cutlery. What that really means I don't know. April 11, 12 Eugene Oregon at the events center and fair grounds.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2015)

I still don't really know what the Oregon Show's Japanese cutlery theme will mean but I do see Murray Carter will be there. The show is next weekend in Eugene.


----------



## Haburn (Apr 8, 2015)

I think they're emphasizing Japanese styles by offering tantos as award knives for the following categories: "Japanese swords" and "Japanese cutlery" which they include about everything that isn't a sword. 

I'll be there at table H16. Come on by and say hello! It would be great to meet more members in person.

Link to show info: http://www.oregonknifeclub.org/okcashow.html


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll drop by. I'm at C9 this year.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 9, 2015)

If all goes according to plan, Mr. Joy of Cooking himself, Ethan Becker should be at my table with me Saturday should anyone need their book autographed.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 12, 2015)

More first class kitchen knives at the show than in the past. I really liked Ian's nikari's! Very classy looking and edges that were true lasers. Mr. Becker was highly impressed with the show so I think we will see him there again the future. For those that are wondering, the next edition of the Joy of Cooking is in the works.


----------

